# Wolfsgart 2012



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

This year is going to be better than ever.. :beer::beer:


*There are no reservations for camping, there will be plenty of space. Picture a small Woodstock. Peace and Love:heart:*


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't wait for wolfsgart 2012


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

trying to get some of us from ottawa to cruise down thru the mountains
maybe this has already been asked but what hotel/motel would be recommended and how lowered car friendly is the ferry from Port kent
planned route!!!
http://maps.google.ca/maps?saddr=Og...&oq=ogdens&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=9&via=1&t=m&z=11


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

.therealvrt said:


> trying to get some of us from ottawa to cruise down thru the mountains
> maybe this has already been asked but what hotel/motel would be recommended and how lowered car friendly is the ferry from Port kent
> planned route!!!
> http://maps.google.ca/maps?saddr=Og...&oq=ogdens&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=9&via=1&t=m&z=11


We are still currently working with a few hotels/motels for reduced pricing however depending on how much you want to spend there are several nice hotels in the downtown Burlington area that I would definitely recommend. DT life is excellent off street parking. As far as the ferry low cars should be fine except the "speed bump" getting on and off the ferry itself, however go slow and at an angle and you should be fine. I have taken the ferry many times and haven’t really had any issues. :thumbup: 

check out our facebook page and website (website will be up within the next weeks) :thumbup:


----------



## OkayPlayer (Apr 27, 2012)

One of my favorite shows of the season! Is It the same location with camping like last year?


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Camping last year was sick! Can't wait for this show, seriously! Burlington is amazing

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

OkayPlayer said:


> One of my favorite shows of the season! Is It the same location with camping like last year?


Same location and camping will be the same! 




yeabmx said:


> Camping last year was sick! Can't wait for this show, seriously! Burlington is amazing
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> Same location and camping will be the same!
> 
> Campers, *NO FIRES *this time *PLEASE * :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


where was the camp site?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

.therealvrt said:


> where was the camp site?


Its on the Show Grounds


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

It's pretty sick, specially when you go to sleep with noone near you and wake up with tons around you haha. And dropkick murphys to sleep to was nice. :thumbsup:

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I am 99% in this year. Didn't make it last year and regretted it. Look forward to a hotel listing so I can book something nice.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

thewhitsnpt said:


> I am 99% in this year. Didn't make it last year and regretted it. Look forward to a hotel listing so I can book something nice.


Working on it :thumbup::thumbup:

When you say "Nice" are you saying Hilton or Courtyard? ($$$$) or more like the Double tree or Ramada? ($$)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&g...=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQtgM


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

i'll be there, it is only a mile and a half away though.... still very excited. heard about new classes for this year? hmmm, should keep it interesting.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Let us know when the site is up please 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

_Dirty_ said:


> Working on it :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> When you say "Nice" are you saying Hilton or Courtyard? ($$$$) or more like the Double tree or Ramada? ($$)
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&g...=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQtgM


 
Nice as in decent. No Motel 6's lol.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

When can we expect more info on hotels ?


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

Or info in general? I've yet to come to this show and hope to make it this year, but need to be able to plan ahead for it, and the website is still not up. Any base info, specifically on camping, that I may be able to get?


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Camping lot is pretty big. Last year it wasn't near full. My girlfriend and I got one for the weekend and it was decently cheap. Not sure on exact amount but definitely worth it.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

We do apologize for the wait but here are the Hotels and the fees: 

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...g2AWPjdX8Cg&oi=local_group&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQtgM 


*Hotels* 

The Best Western and Windjammer Restaurant - $135.99/Night 
1076 Williston Road, South Burlington, VT 
(802) 863-1125 
Location *"D"* on the Map 
Please reserve your room before *JULY 6th* for the discounted rate 

La Quinta Inn & Suites - 139.50/Night 
1285 Williston Road, South Burlington, VT 
(802) 865-3400 
Location *"G"* on the Map 
Please reserve your room before *JULY 6th* for the discounted rate 


*Camping* 

1 Tent Site $20/Night 
RV w/out Hook up $25/Night 
RV w/electric & water hookup $32/Night 

*There will be showers and bathrooms. Campfires must be in a fire safe container and off the ground*


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> We do apologize for the wait but here are the Hotels and the fees:
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...g2AWPjdX8Cg&oi=local_group&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQtgM
> 
> ...


 Where are these hotels in relation to the show? The no campfires thing pretty much kills the idea of camping for me.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

meechelle said:


> Where are these hotels in relation to the show? The no campfires thing pretty much kills the idea of camping for me.


 The Hotels are a midway point from being dowtown Burlington and from the show. 
Show location is 105 Pearl Street, Essex Junction, VT 05452. 

Directions from Hotels to show: 
https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...lington,+VT&t=h&mra=ls&z=14&source=gplus-ogsb 

Directions from Hotels to downtown Burlington: 
https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...lington,+VT&t=h&mra=ls&z=15&source=gplus-ogsb 
thumbup:


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

No campfires I'll take, but are we allowed to grille/cook? If that's not allowed I may have to think twice about this trip.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

VR-Zych said:


> No campfires I'll take, but are we allowed to grille/cook? If that's not allowed I may have to think twice about this trip.


I dont see why not, let me double check. 

The reason we say no campfires is because last year people decided to rip down a wooden fence and use it to kindle the fire. Thus no more campfires.. 

Destruction of property is usually frowned upon


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

The common sense some people lack, puzzles my mind. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> The common sense some people lack, puzzles my mind.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Any changes this year compared to last? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> Any changes this year compared to last?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


In which sense?


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Will camping be the same and will the events be the same or doing different stuff this year?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> Will camping be the same and will the events be the same or doing different stuff this year?


Camping should be the same, we have the same spot as last year, the events will be the same with added others, but there will be indoor parking ic:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Whattttttt? That's sick. I can't wait!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> Camping should be the same, we have the same spot as last year, the events will be the same with added others, but there will be indoor parking ic:


how does one procure indoor parking and if i am camping can the car be indoors saturday night?
thanks


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Campfires are allowed, must be in a fire safe container and off the ground :thumbup: 

Indoor parking will be selected by staff members 

Website is up please check it out :thumbup:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Will other make cars still be allowed in show car parking? My buddy has a saabaru that I think he wants to put in. Site looks great!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

yeabmx said:


> Will other make cars still be allowed in show car parking? My buddy has a saabaru that I think he wants to put in. Site looks great!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


 Thank you for your question. We made some changes on our website and we have decided to make the Enthusiast parking into an "ENTHUSIAST class" for all foreign or domestic cars. We will judge for the "Best of ENTHUSIAST" trophy. The price to participate in the "ENTHUSIAST" class will be the same as all other show cars. 

So tell your buddy with his Subaru to get that hoopty cleaned and shinny


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Planning to be there.


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

How would one go about reserving some camping spots, or is it first come first serve? That part of the website seems to be down.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

VR-Zych said:


> How would one go about reserving some camping spots, or is it first come first serve? That part of the website seems to be down.


No need to reserve, show up, pay and camp. We have PLENTY of room :thumbup:

The facilities are really good too, including showers


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Facilities were nice. Showers were really nice too. Didn't expect that from a camp site :thumps up:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

16 days... and counting! :beer:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't wait! Me n all my buddies are counting the days! Tryin to get the cars ready!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> Can't wait! Me n all my buddies are counting the days! Tryin to get the cars ready!


Are you guys going to try to orchestrate a rally? you should...


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha trying to do what?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

going in my DD since my fancy car shiit another tranny


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> Haha trying to do what?


plan/lead a rally to the show :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

.therealvrt said:


> going in my DD since my fancy car shiit another tranny


bring yo friends and crew!


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Bringing tons of people!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> Bringing tons of people!


Thats what I like to hear:thumbup:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

two weeks! can not waitttt!


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

yeabmx said:


> two weeks! can not waitttt!


:thumbup:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Tryin like hell to get my wheels on before wolfsgart!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

What will it cost to have a dyno runs done?


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

The site says "No outside alcohol allowed on fairgrounds"

Is this for the show itself? or camping as well?

And is it like most shows where you have to say that to cover your asses, but red solo cups are encouraged?

Just figuring this out before I bring beer up to camp with and get ****ed. :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> The site says "No outside alcohol allowed on fairgrounds"
> 
> Is this for the show itself? or camping as well?
> 
> ...


I think you have it just about right :beer: and its show itself


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

_Dirty_ said:


> I think you have it just about right :beer: and its show itself


Perfect. :beer:


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> Perfect. :beer:


Jeesh you're in here too! (Instanced)

I should ask to have my name changed on this forum. that'd be awesome.


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Jeepr21 said:


> Jeesh you're in here too! (Instanced)
> 
> I should ask to have my name changed on this forum. that'd be awesome.


Of course Im here! Haha


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Wolfsgart!!!!!


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey is it one tent per camp site?


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

yeabmx said:


> Hey is it one tent per camp site?


Everything I've been told is yes. This was from people there last year and I think other threads.


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

pretty quiet in here for being 5 days away...who's excited???


----------



## Aureus (Oct 12, 2010)

ABAinA1 said:


> pretty quiet in here for being 5 days away...who's excited???


----------



## volksvagon (Sep 2, 2006)

*Golf (R)AWRRRRR*

i will be driving my golf R to the show, if your a vendor or booth and would like to display a Golf R in your booth. ill show mine. 4 door white, lightly modded with RAWRRRRR plate. :thumbup:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Broke as f^%k but I'm still pullin the money together to go!


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Currently polishing the lips of our new wheels in my living room. Coilovers come in on wednesday, all going on that night. 

Beyond pumped for this weekend. :thumbup:

Oh, and stupid question, how far is Burlington OR restaurants/fastfood from the fairgrounds? The lady and I are camping all weekend, and really dont feel like bringing a grill and food. Easier to just blast to a McDs or something.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Mcds, wednesdays n such r right across from the camp site!  but will be pleanty of us grilling!


----------



## OkayPlayer (Apr 27, 2012)

Any companies gonna be doing flashes?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

OkayPlayer said:


> Any companies gonna be doing flashes?


I believe UNI and/or APR 

Just a guess


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I might have to wash my car for this... we will see. Don't want to over do it.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> I might have to wash my car for this... we will see. Don't want to over do it.


:thumbup:


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

For all those worried about space while camping, I took this shot on Friday night last year from the farthest corner of the field. Those bright lights in the distance are a Dropkick Murphy's concert at the same location. There is PLENTY of space and almost no organization regarding the camping (this is a good thing!)










I've camped both years so far and it's been better each time. Can't wait until this gets huge and there are hundreds of people camping out there.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Can NOT WAIT!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

ThatGuyRyan said:


> For all those worried about space while camping, I took this shot on Friday night last year from the farthest corner of the field. Those bright lights in the distance are a Dropkick Murphy's concert at the same location. There is PLENTY of space and almost no organization regarding the camping (this is a good thing!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

rain? still don't know what to bring to have a "camp fire" in?? don't want to spend $100 for something i'll only use once:banghead:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Build one out of an old steelie


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

curbdawg said:


> rain? still don't know what to bring to have a "camp fire" in?? don't want to spend $100 for something i'll only use once:banghead:


One of the posts around here said 'no fires'


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

That was before ppl started commenting saying what's camping without a fire. So now it has to be contained. I think in the new england forums or w.e there's a post about it


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Actually.... this comment is on the first page of this thread.



_Dirty_ said:


> Same location and camping will be the same!
> 
> Campers, *NO FIRES *this time *PLEASE *


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

_Dirty_ said:


> We do apologize for the wait but here are the Hotels and the fees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There ya go


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Rabbit Farmer i need to change the first post, fires are now permitted but only in fire safe encasement that is off the ground.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

_Dirty_ said:


> Rabbit Farmer i need to change the first post, fires are now permitted but only in fire safe encasement that is off the ground.


Good to hear.... since it might be a little wet Friday/Saturday, a little heat might help those camping.


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like rain, but i'll be there anyway :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Perfect weather today... Hot! 

Thanks to bag riders for fun BBQ and great local brew last night 

Mike's tonight.... 

Steve


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Wolfsgart's been awesome! This year's so much better than last!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

yeabmx said:


> Wolfsgart's been awesome! This year's so much better than last!


 Been having a great time.


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome turn out today! Will return tomorrow with the rabbit


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great show so far! Cruise was amazing and alot less crazy than I was expecting , smugglers notch I don't think I have ever been on a road that crazy before. :thumbup:
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

We had an awesome time! Shame we had to head back to buffalo tonight 

My girlfriend and I appreciate how much love her Yaris got


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha that yaris was sickkk!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

barspinsteve said:


> We had an awesome time! Shame we had to head back to buffalo tonight
> 
> My girlfriend and I appreciate how much love her Yaris got


 Ahhhh.... so, you're that Steve. Steve here also. Good meeting you. 

Steve


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Heading home. Had a great time, besides lockin the keys in the girlfriends car. :x haha even the drive home is amazing.


----------



## vtdubtnr (Jul 15, 2003)

*keys*

How bought a shout out for D.J. D taking a quick five minute break to unlock your chicks car at no charge? 
ha ha thats me......glad you had a good time 

if this is the black golf we are talking about?:laugh:


----------



## vtdubtnr (Jul 15, 2003)

*lost phone*

heads up everyone!!! 
I have a droid X that was lost at the show (i was the D.J.) 
if anyone knows hows it is than please email me at [email protected] 


Denver.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha yeop! That was her car! Thank you very much! Glad to see the show with a much larger out come this year. We will be back nxt year for sure.  thanks again.


----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

Def be back next year! Nice meeting everyone!

Where can we find results?


----------

